# Overnight Stops Germany



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Very early planning of a route from Ijmuiden, Holland down to Malcesine, Lake Garda, of which we are allowing 2 days on the road in each direction.

As much as I would love to explore Germany en route, on this occasion we are pretty much tied to going straight to a wedding venue and similar on the way home, due to school and work.

Via Michelin has given me a pretty direct route of 733 miles and I am looking to drive 450 to 500 miles on day 1, which is giving us a stopover between Ulm and Kempten on the way down.

The return leg will give us a stopover around Speyer or Heilbronn.

The mileage figures are flexible, but do any of you seasoned travellers know of any decent stopover locations in the above areas.

Any advice appreciated, before I start the long Internet trawl.

Thanks in advance  

Ken.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago, we spent two nights on the Ulm stelplatz.
FOC and an interesting place and they claim, the tallest Cathederal in Europe.
You could do worse!


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

hmm , possibly this one located in Dietmannsried close to the highway A7

http://www.promobil.de/stellplatz/Stellplatz-Allgaeuer-Alpenblick-Dietmannsried-960.html

offers hook-up and fresh water , NO grey water/toilet dumping

or on the other side of the highway in Altusried :

http://www.altusried.de/freizeit/wohnmobilstellplatz.pdf

Jan


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Spyer has a very good stellplatz right next to a fantastic museum that has everything from steam engines, submarines, to a shuttle. To much to see in one day ticket.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

You lot are awesome 8) 

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

We'll be arriving fairly late in the day at Ulm on the way south and the same at Speyer on the way back, is this likely to prevent us getting on in late May and early June.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> We'll be arriving fairly late in the day at Ulm on the way south and the same at Speyer on the way back, is this likely to prevent us getting on in late May and early June.


I doubt you will have a problem at Ulm, as it is basically a large car park, and you park where you like.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Memmingen, just in the middle between Ulm and Kempten, also has a decent stellplatz.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

